# Wire Wool on Chrome Exhaust Tips?



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Am I right in believing that you can't use 000 wire wool on chrome as it will damage or dull down the finish but 0000 wire wool is fine enough not to dull it down and dose a better job of polishing up the chrome?

Or what other methods would you suggest to clean up some chrome exhaust tips please?


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Have you tried a metal polish first? Before going for the wire wool? I find Autosol has more bite than many out there.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I use a cheap MF first with paste type cleaner then try 0000 then if still no go down to as low as 00 and then refine back with 0000 and then cloth to finish works for me test on under side first


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

0000 is great for crome tips 
It's also know as gunstocks wool


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

This was on the gf's cooper 30k on the clock
Before










After 20 mins with 0000 grade and autosol


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah as its a diesel there is a fair bit of stubborn carbon on there and the Autosol and MF just wont shift.


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

I removed my exhuast tips, and soaked them in gunk to loosen the carbon deposits... Cleaning with 0000 wire wool under running water. 

Then used autosol with a MF to polish up, sealing with no.2 britemax twin.

If you can remove the tip it will make your life a whole lot easier!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

mattyslk said:


> I removed my exhuast tips, and soaked them in gunk to loosen the carbon deposits... Cleaning with 0000 wire wool under running water.
> 
> Then used autosol with a MF to polish up, sealing with no.2 britemax twin.
> 
> If you can remove the tip it will make your life a whole lot easier!


Yeah I'm removing them tomorrow morning and letting them soak all day and then clean them up and seal. Just didn't want to damage them. I did try using the 00 on the inside of them but the lips started to dull as I was catching it so I stopped.

If its possible to bring back the shine with polish and 0000 then happy days, If not then I will just stick to the 0000 all over them and just use more elbow grease.


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

VenomUK said:


> Yeah I'm removing them tomorrow morning and letting them soak all day and then clean them up and seal. Just didn't want to damage them. I did try using the 00 on the inside of them but the lips started to dull as I was catching it so I stopped.
> 
> If its possible to bring back the shine with polish and 0000 then happy days, If not then I will just stick to the 0000 all over them and just use more elbow grease.


Haha! It will work... But will require patience and a lot of microfibres. Once they were reasonably clean, I sat in front of the tv with them... It'll take you a couple of days to get to a finish you're happy with.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Thats fine, the car still runs without the tips, so can just leave them off the car and take my time working on them. Thanks for the heads up


----------

